# Lost my best mate today



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all ,
well it happens to us all but sad to say my best mate "willy" of 17 years the troublesome Terrier with the big brown eye`s and bushy eyebrows passed away today.

may he chase those Rabbits and wildlife upstairs  

thanks for the thoughts from those who new him , He`ll leave a big hole and it wont be the same at meets .

cheers all .

Russell and Shaneem


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.

We have had to make the decision about our old Golden Retriever, Tora. She is nearly 14, totally deaf, eyesight failing, arthritis in the spine, shoulders and hips and has signs of senility. She keeps plodding on, but it is obvious that she is in pain and getting up and lying down is getting harder and harder. The vet is coming round on Monday, we didn't want to take her to the vets surgery where it would be scarey for her.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You have my sympathy, it's always very hard when you loose an old friend, Alan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Russell Im so so sorry as I know how much willy meant to you both.
The little passenger that was no trouble at all just always there.
:wave: bye bye sweetheart xx


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't know him - but feel very sad for you both xx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read you have lost your best mate Willy.

He will be smiling at you both now as he runs FREE at the Rainbow Bridge. He will always be in you hearts.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to read your news, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry, I know how much it hurts,

Take care


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

So very sorry , we know how much it really hurts to lose a beloved friend.

Brian & Jackie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.
It's a sad day, but in time the sadness will be outweighed by 17 years worth of happy memories.
Run free at rainbow bridge Willy.
Lesley


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that news,it's like losing one of the family,my thoughts are with you.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Look back on all the great times you had together.

Stewart


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear your sad news Russell. It's so difficult when we lose one of our beloved pets.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of Willy's passing Russell & Shaneam it won't be the same without him on the rallys  little tike that he was.

Run free Willy at the Bridge and if you bump into our Ted please be gentle with him no more scraping :lol: 

You can borrow our Archie Russell if you want to go walkies at Hamble 

Love to you both xx


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Russell and Shaneem

So sorry to hear your bad news. Tess waves a paw to wish him well on his new journey.

Gerald, Annie & Tess


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read your sad news. As you say - it comes to every friendship such as you have known with Willy, but it does not make it any easier.

Run free at the bridge Willy.

Sue


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Russell & Shaneem,

So sorry to hear about Willy, he was such a lovable grumpy old man.

He had a fabulous life with you two and lived to a ripe old age, I know you will really miss him.

Jenny, Ken and Mollie


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Always such a sad time when we loose a much loved dog....feeling for you both,thank goodness for so many happy memories,talk of Willy often it does help with the pain of loss,take care brens xx


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi you two, so sorry that willy has now passed away, the little old gentleman will be missed, we know exactly how you feel at the moment, but he had a really good life thats what you must think of now. Take care see you both soon. Love dennis and brenda xx


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi you two, so sorry that willy has now passed away, the little old gentleman will be missed, we know exactly how you feel at the moment, but he had a really good life thats what you must think of now. Take care see you both soon. Love dennis and brenda xx


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry Russell and Shaneem to read of the loss of your four legged friend.

We are living day to day now with Coco nearing the end of his time with us. Today has been his 14th birthday so naturally we have had to have a party with grandchildren around. He has enjoyed having visitors and being treated to a piece of cake. Walking is so much of an effort for him these days being crippled with arthritis in his hips. He is not in obvious pain, if he was I know the terrible decision to put him out of his misery would have to be taken.

We do hope that his end will come naturally as it did for our last dog. It will be a very sad day and one that we are all dreading but we will have the knowledge that he had a very happy life with us as I am sure Willy had with you.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your best mate. Not an easy thing to bear and have to cope with.

Perhaps he is playing at Rainbow Bridge with my Toffee.

Thinking of you both.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

georgiemac said:


> I didn't know him - but feel very sad for you both xx


 I know how you both feel, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers all for your kind thought`s  

it was hard today walking along the solent in the lovely sunshine seeing other people out with their dogs, still there`s always the next one...

but not for a while and its got to be a "ruffty tuffty Terrior" who likes traveling the world in a Camper :lol: :lol: .


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It took us 3 weeks of crying after Sasha died but believe me it does help to get over the grief. :wink:


----------

